# HBO Shows Coming to Amazon Instant Video



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

From USA TODAY:



> Amazon adding HBO shows to Instant Video. Older series will be available for free on streaming video service. http://usat.ly/1iKNaQ2


The article says shows will start appearing on May 21. And that the HBO Go will be on Fire TV.

Game of Thrones will not be one of the ones available, unfortunately. Girls, Veep, The NEwsroom, The Sopranos, The Wire and Deadwood were named in the article.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

too bad, I'm only interested in Game of Thrones so far


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm excited.
I wonder if this is one piece of extra content they are adding to appease the increase in the annual cost of Prime.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad, when HBO GO comes to Fire TV later this year, it will have past episodes of Game of Thrones on it.

Or, if you have a Fire, you should be able to get it for that.


As far as the price, I think it's probably the other way around.  This is one of the things that drove the increase in the price of Prime.  They wouldn't have been able to afford this deal otherwise.

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

It has been so long since I have had cable TV I do not even know what HBO has on it that I would care about any more, but glad to see more content coming!


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm excited about Deadwood. I've been meaning to buy it for months. Now I won't have to.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

JuliMonroe said:


> I'm excited about Deadwood. I've been meaning to buy it for months. Now I won't have to.


Ditto; another Timothy Olyphant series to get into.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to start watching it on HBO GO as soon as I catch up on House of Cards on Netflix.  I watched it for awhile but got distracted and didn't finish it.

Betsy


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Chad, when HBO GO comes to Fire TV later this year, it will have past episodes of Game of Thrones on it.
> 
> Or, if you have a Fire, you should be able to get it for that.
> 
> ...


But the HBO Go app only works if you have an HBO subscription already


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlegrl81 said:


> But the HBO Go app only works if you have an HBO subscription already


True that. Brain fade--I have a subscription and forgot! Thanks for pointing that out.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As far as the price, I think it's probably the other way around. This is one of the things that drove the increase in the price of Prime. They wouldn't have been able to afford this deal otherwise.
> 
> Betsy


Well, duh, I seem to always get this stuff backwards.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Well, duh, I seem to always get this stuff backwards.
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## llfleming (Dec 16, 2013)

I'll be excited to see Veep.  Maybe this will create an opening for HBO Go to be independent of a tv subscription or something.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

llfleming said:


> I'll be excited to see Veep. Maybe this will create an opening for HBO Go to be independent of a tv subscription or something.


I don't see that happening unless they make an option to buy digital versions through the app. They want people to subscribe, after all...

Betsy


----------

